# Flawless Yarn Join Tutorial



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just saw this on Knit & Crochet Fiber Artists page on Facebook and thought I'd share it with my KP friends. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty neat.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely worth a shot!



BBatten17 said:


> I just saw this on Knit & Crochet Fiber Artists page on Facebook and thought I'd share it with my KP friends. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty neat.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely worth a shot!



BBatten17 said:


> I just saw this on Knit & Crochet Fiber Artists page on Facebook and thought I'd share it with my KP friends. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty neat.


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

wow, will have to try this, thanks!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Just looked at this video and it certainly looks like a solution! I will try it on a swatch and see. If it works, I will share with our Sunshine Stitchers group. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this with us. Looks like a winner. I will certainly try it.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

nifty. I've never seen that before. definitely worth a try. thanks!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

saving


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Love this, thanks!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

This looks great. I will be trying it today! Thank you


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very neat join ! Thank you for sharing ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Make sure your yarn is not slippery.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks fo sharing! Certainly looks like a "keeper" to me!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that join is going to replace the magic knot in my knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> I just saw this on Knit & Crochet Fiber Artists page on Facebook and thought I'd share it with my KP friends. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I just saw this on Knit & Crochet Fiber Artists page on Facebook and thought I'd share it with my KP friends. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link. I, too, will give it a try.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Clever! Many thanks for sharing. I will try this.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you - bookmarked for future use :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

That looks very interesting and will try it when I join the next skein on the scarf on my needles. Thanks for the link. 
P.S. That's the first time I ever replayed the ad so I could watch it again!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just want to say, "you're welcome" to all the nice thank you's! I had to go to work shortly after I posted the link. I'm anxious to give this a try, I hope it works well for everyone.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this, have saved it. Looks very good .


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm just at the point of adding a new skein to the scarf I'm making. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to be a nae sayer, but as someone else said, any knot can give, I have a friend that had a magic knot give and she had a terrible time fixing it. Guess I'll just stay old fashioned even if the weaving in ends is such a pain.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Had a go with this last night but think I need some practice; it wasn't as neat as in the tutorial


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to try it.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like a knot to me?!
On something with fine yarn i would be afraid it would be noticeable


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

When a knot is that short I worry about washing the garment. Will it loosen in the washing machine? I may give it a try.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks more bulky than the magic knot.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing will save this one.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is a very clever join, and so neat, I will have to give it a try. Tessa28


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

It looks like the knot used to attach a fishing hook to the fishing line. I was looking at it yesterday to work out how to attach fishing line to the spring on my spinning wheel.

I am not keen on knots in knitting because no matter how careful I am with them, they inevitably poke through to the front of the work. Used to use Magic Knot a lot, but became disillusioned because of this.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

double up


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pinkladydew said:


> Looks like a knot to me?!
> On something with fine yarn i would be afraid it would be noticeable


I think you're right - - it's definitely a knot, and a pretty big one at that.

Maybe in a magic ball for a stash buster scrapghan, but it wouldn't be appropriate for all projects.

As nifty is the technique is, I don't think I'll ever use it - - my policy is that I do NOT KNOT !!

~~~


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I will definitely give this a try. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I feel the same.

Plus, even if it never comes undone such a knot can still work its way to the front of the item and produce an unsightly bump.

The only time I would consider any knot is with a novelty yarn that cannot be split so as to braided or russian joined. Even then, if possible, rather than knotting, I would probably carry the old and new yarn together over half dozen stitches and then weave ends and then trim them.

As Stitcher says, somethings just need to be done whether or knot we like doing them.

Of course, all of this being said, I am only giving my opinion and choices and am in no way trying to dictate to or condemn others for how they handle joins--including knots. There is a saying--each to his/her own taste.



Viwstitcher said:


> Sorry to be a nae sayer, but as someone else said, any knot can give, I have a friend that had a magic knot give and she had a terrible time fixing it. Guess I'll just stay old fashioned even if the weaving in ends is such a pain.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you....very nice join


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

I just tried it.. It did take a couple tries, but it works.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Thanks for sharing, that join is going to replace the magic knot in my knitting. :thumbup:


Looks like a much bigger lump than the magic knot leaves. IMO


----------



## bknoedelseder (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I love it!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks very easy and doable...thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Thanks for sharing, that join is going to replace the magic knot in my knitting. :thumbup:


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you. I'll try it and see if I can do it.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - We all LOVE you for sharing this!! I sure could have used this over my 60 years of knitting!! Thanks, again. Ellie


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I looked at this twice. The last time full screen. Wow! I can see how this works! Two times around the thumb, then one time just around the yarn, tuck the yarn down between the thumb and the last yarn wrap, then pull the end of the yarn tugging tight. Much easier it seems to me, than the Russian join and neater than just tying a square knot. I can remember that one! Thanks!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Watched the video. A "must try" for sure!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmbsmith (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! Will give it a shot! Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!!Will give it a try!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I downloaded the video. Haven't tried it yet but it looks good. Thanks for sharing. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THANK YOU. This really makes sense. Right in time. I have struggled with yarn joins in my last project! Thank you for your thoughtfulness, generosity & sharing. It has made a difference to me!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

I might be wrong, but even though it appears to be strong, I think it must be too bulky to join mid-row.
Two ends folded makes four strands and you have to add the yarn overs. Depends how the yarn from the yarn overs positions itself, it created at least 5 strands. As I said: bulky.
Can be used for other things.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

imashelefrat said:


> I might be wrong, but even though it appears to be strong, I think it must be too bulky to join mid-row.
> Two ends folded makes four strands and you have to add the yarn overs. Depends how the yarn from the yarn overs positions itself, it created at least 5 strands. As I said: bulky.
> Can be used for other things.


You may be partially right. If you are doing very fine knitting, it may show. But I crochet, and I do NOT do anything fine  so this works for me! Up til now, being impatient as I am (a macro-knitter/crocheter), I just have used the square knot and tuck it on the wrong side. If it decides to switch sides, I just re-tuck it. I know that's sloppy, but I don't have a lot of time, and so much to do. If the overall effect is good, it's all good. I only need to please me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Learn something new every day. I'm going to try this one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I just saw this on Knit & Crochet Fiber Artists page on Facebook and thought I'd share it with my KP friends. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Have you tried this? I have a just can't get it to work.


No, I haven't had a chance to try it yet. There was someone who posted earlier that did, and said after a few tries got it to work. I just thought it looked very interesting.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

As knots go this is pretty invisible. For a no knot method, check out this video by Nancy Wynn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8TUEHnuSKk.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Aunt Nay said:


> As knots go this is pretty invisible. For a no knot method, check out this video by Nancy Wynn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8TUEHnuSKk.


Thanks for this! I am always learning. Love the sharing of expertise that happens here. I DID try the "knot method" & it did work, there are no tails to work in, it was solid, but it did take a few tries to perfect it & make the knot small. I liked it actually! 
I like this method also. I like that it is totally invisible! That, in itself, is a plus to try it! Thanks!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Aunt Nay said:


> As knots go this is pretty invisible. For a no knot method, check out this video by Nancy Wynn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8TUEHnuSKk.


Thanks for sharing, I've added it to my favorites.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> As knots go this is pretty invisible. For a no knot method, check out this video by Nancy Wynn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8TUEHnuSKk.


Don't know what's going on with my computer but I can't get on youtube. Can't get on facebook either. Wonder if it's me or something else going on.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

might be all 3, but sometimes THEY are down, with no notice...too much traffic, etc, & it is not you or your computer. Wait & see if it returns. Hope so!


----------

